# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  > Антируткиты  >  Код руткита в функции Wow64Transition остается после переустановки системы (как написать скрипт для AVZ)

## Dmitrij Petrovich

После установки зараженной программы появились проблемы, которые не исчезают после многократной переустановки системы на отформатированный низкоуровневым способом диск. Кто знает, где сидит этот вредонос? Есть ли на компе закрытые разработчиком папки и может ли он находиться в оперативной памяти? 
    KIS и Norton ничего не находят, только уводят систему в критические падения. Установка больших программ способствует вредоносным записям в реестр. Постоянно удаляю какие-нибудь вирусы утилитами. Проблемы: браузер перезагружает вкладки, сначала по очереди, потом вразброс, копирование текста и переключение языка невозможно, подменяются ярлыки, не устанавливаются программы, защитник виндоус постоянно предупреждает неавторизованные изменения.
    Компьютер продолжает работать только благодаря двум фаерволам. Без них сразу пропадет интернет, потом комп вообще не загрузится.
AVZ находит перехваты системных функций и код руткита в функции Wow64Transition, но исправить не может.
Стандартный скрипт AVZ не помогает. Можно ли самому написать скрипт для удаления руткита из Wow64Transition и восстановления перехваченных функций?
    Есть кроме AVZ нормальные антируткиты, что еще можно сделать?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

